# Time for new one



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

well broke down and got me a new cordless drill, I wore my other Milwaukee out. We will see if it gets the job done tomorrow. the 2610-20 my other was probally 8-10 years old.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice mileage on the old one. I have been using DeWalt they generally last me about 2 years.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

mongo, used it today to hang a couple urinals, seems to work great. It will have to be a good one to out do the last one.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

mongo said:


> Nice mileage on the old one. I have been using DeWalt they generally last me about 2 years.


ive had mine for 4 and havent had any problems:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have an 18volt Milwuakee cordless drill and I love it. What I hate is that the NiCad batteries don't last forever. I would like to buy the new Lithium Ion ones, but they sell for like $ 129.00 each! I just bought (2) NiCad replacements for that price off of Amazon.com.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

my last three dewalts crapped out between 2-3 years


----------

